# 5 days to go before my girls are due to have there pups



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a whippet and a whippet x bedlington both due in 5 days 
Both girls are showing no signs yet


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh wow, you are going to be kept busy,  i love following puppy threads will look forward to updates.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oooo another doggie birth...keep us updated...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Two due  Ones enough, your going to be kept busy!!What on earth made you decide to mate both bitch pmsl!!

I dont agree with cross matings but i wish you all the best and that you soon have a health mum/mums and pups!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Two due  Ones enough, your going to be kept busy!!What on earth made you decide to mate both bitch pmsl!!
> 
> I dont agree with cross matings but i wish you all the best and that you soon have a health mum/mums and pups!


I would like to explain why
As last time i was on here i got picked on but i thought i would come back and have another go as i think its a good website

I only mated both bitches as i had people wanting both breed of dogs 
Alot of people cant afford £400-£500 for a kc reg whippet pup but can afford £250 for a whippet x and i have so many people wanting one of my whippet x bedlington pups but she is having 6 so alot of people did not get the chance to have one,My kc reg whippet is show bred and most of her pups are going to show homes.

Anyways everyone that thinks i am mad lol you know now so back to sophie who is my whippet

temp so far (am) taken at 9am (pm) taken at 6pm
day 54 = (pm) 38.2
day 55 = (pm) 38.2
day 56 = (am) 37.9 
day 56 = (pm) 38.1
day 57 = (am) 37.9
day 57 = (pm) 38.1
day 58 = (am) 37.9
day 58 = (pm) 38.0
day 58 = midnight 38.1
day 59 = (am) 38.1
day 59 = lunchtime 38.0 
day 59 = pm 37.8
day 59 = midnight 37.8 
day 60 = am 37.7
day 60 = lunchtime 38.0
In the last 10 mins sophie has been walking around the house trying to get behind doors and sofas she is jumping on the sofa laying down and then getting back up again walking in and out of the house to the garden walking in and out of her whelping area she is walking around with her tail slightly up she has been doing this for about 10 mins now and has not stoped

Have just taken her temp just now and it is 38.3 but i dont know if that is down to the weather i know it has to drop before pups are due


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

hiya, i wont pick on ya, i try not to judge people, cause at the end of the day its up to the person what they do, and if you didnt care you wouldnt be on here for advice etc...eh?

so good luck with it all, you will be busy tho...i have 2 pregnant cats at the moment so when they arrive il have lots of kittens running around lol...

i will follow this thread right up till the end...


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I won't pick on you!!
Good luck hun, I'm sure you'll be kept on your toes when they arrive.
I will keep watching out for any updates!
x


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> I would like to explain why
> As last time i was on here i got picked on but i thought i would come back and have another go as i think its a good website
> 
> I only mated both bitches as i had people wanting both breed of dogs
> ...


well said,good luck with your babies,i love whippets,one day i will have a nice blue fawn


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys 
I really enjoyed posting pictures of my last litter (not on this website) as even thou i have whelped bitches before it was nice to get help from other people 

I love pups i had a litter of 9 six years ago and there was not much left of my house so this time i have built a big kennel and a run for the 13 puppies to go outside when there older during the day 

And both girls love each other 2 bits so hopefully between the 2 mums the pups will be well looked after


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a record of treacle's temp so far (whippet x bedlington

temp so far (am) = taken at 9am (pm) taken at 6pm
day 54 = (pm) 38.0
day 55 = (pm) 38.0
day 56 = (am) 37.5 
day 56 = (pm) 38.0
day 57 = (am) 37.5
day 57 = (pm) 37.5 
day 58 = (am) 37.5
day 58 = (pm) 37.8
day 58 = midnight 37.5
day 59 = (am) 37.8
day 59 = lunchtime 37.4 
day 59 = (pm) 37.8
day 59 midnight 37.3


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I remember your last litter of Whippet pups in February this year. You was on here trying to sell them. Hopefully your waiting list this time works out Good Luck


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have got better luck this time these 2 litters were planned so only have 3 pups of sophie's to find homes for and 3 of treacle's as well

Have attached pictures of the girls with 4 days to go


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

dont it look funny when your so use to them being skinny..


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

13 puppies... jesus you're gonna be busy ...............hope it all goes wll for you


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I love pups i had a litter of 9 six years ago and there was not much left of my house so this time i have built a big kennel and a run for the 13 puppies to go outside when there older during the day


What about the litter you had earlier this year?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

kristy said:


> What about the litter you had earlier this year?


Their doing great in there new homes i keep in touch with all of them 
Heres some pictures of them


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

and the only girl in the litter


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww, love the teddy picture, sooo cute..


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

mypets said:


> dont it look funny when your so use to them being skinny..


Very heres a picture of my lilly who had pups in dec 08
before and with one day to go pictures


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

wow what a difference...they are lovely tho...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> This is a record of treacle's temp so far (whippet x bedlington
> 
> temp so far (am) = taken at 9am (pm) taken at 6pm
> day 54 = (pm) 38.0
> ...


hows the temp of the whippet going???


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

dexter said:


> hows the temp of the whippet going???


sophie is 37.7 and treacle is 37.8

Sophie is the one showing signs like pacing and she picked at her dinner and she has had some string dischargre coming from her but no temp drop yet

Treacle is fine in herself had dinner etc


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

awe... all lovely looking dogs, its great that you have pictures of the last litter so you can see how they are doing, and they look like they are doing great.
as for temp drop my dogs temp only droped for around two hours so be carefully you dont miss it, there was no discharge at all until first pup came. 
it does look funny them with their big tummys...lol
Good luck and make sure you post lots of pictures


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

No change

Sophie 38.0 Treacle 38.0


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

hi,what percentage is your beddy/whipp and what have you put her 2?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

terriermaid said:


> hi,what percentage is your beddy/whipp and what have you put her 2?


She is 3/4 whippet 1/4 bedlington and i mated her to a kc reg whippet


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Off to bed now night all

Girls are fine no more changes temps taken at midnight ok

sophie 38.0 treacle 37.8


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck with the puppies we want loads of pics.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sophie had me up at 6am this morning pacing around and then she got into bed with me and was shiving she has not touch hardly any breakfast this morning and her temperture at 9am was 37.6

Treacle is fine no change in her had her breaskfast and her temp was 37.6 but the highest hers has been is 37.8 so not any drop yet in hers

Both girls are asleep on the sofas
Pictures just taken


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Sophie had me up at 6am this morning pacing around and then she got into bed with me and was shiving she has not touch hardly any breakfast this morning and her temperture at 9am was 37.6
> 
> Treacle is fine no change in her had her breaskfast and her temp was 37.6 but the highest hers has beenis 37.8 so not any drop yet in hers
> 
> ...


Treacle is certainly giving that look of pending Labour


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lunchtime temp

Sophie 37.4

Treacle 37.6

Sophie has just been for a wee and when she finished she had stringly discharge so maybe the next 24 hours to it might for her 

Treacle is still relexing and has been for the past 4 hours 

Heres a pictures just taken


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck with the birth and thanks for updating us, I cant wait to see what they look like, I never got to see Blaze when he was a baby but i'll be able to watch yours grow and imagine him so small lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well after lunchtime temp i thought at least sophie was on her way 

But 3pm temp are now

Sophie 38.3

Treacle 37.6

Both girls are very sleeply 2day 

Will see what the temps are like at 6pm


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i hope ive got this wrong 

you have 2 bitches havin pups and you could not sell your litter last time

as for peeple can not afford a kc pup is rubish ive just sold all mine no problem

im sorry but this type of breeding is wrong in so many ways

why breed a cross when rescue centers are full off them???


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Good luck with both of your bitches. 

I personally do not agree with breeding a litter just because you have people wanting them, you should breed pups because YOU want them. But each to their own.

Hope they both have easy, stress-free whelpings!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

cav said:


> i hope ive got this wrong
> 
> you have 2 bitches havin pups and you could not sell your litter last time
> 
> ...


Have you not read through this thread and seen that all my pups from my last litter have all got lovely new homes and good ones at that i dont home my dogs just to anyone who wants a dog!!!!!!!!!!!

Most rescue centers dont have dogs that are good with cats and other animals 2 people that are wanting one of my whippet x bedlingtons have other pets and have been to lots of centres and have had home checks and there dont have a dog for them 1 of the people has been waiting over a year and has now given up waiting and is getting a pup that will be 100% with her other pets


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Good luck with both of your bitches.
> 
> I personally do not agree with breeding a litter just because you have people wanting them, you should breed pups because YOU want them. But each to their own.
> 
> Hope they both have easy, stress-free whelpings!


Thankyou for your good luck message

I do want them and i think its better to have people wanting a pup then just breeding because you want to and then have problems finding them GOOD homes not just a home


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oh yes, you definately need people lined up for pups. I think every responsible breeder makes sure they have a waiting list before even looking into breeding  But i dont think you should breed to satisfy other people, you should breed if YOU want one, and then sell the rest to people on your waiting list.

Are you keeping any from either litter?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Oh yes, you definately need people lined up for pups. I think every responsible breeder makes sure they have a waiting list before even looking into breeding  But i dont think you should breed to satisfy other people, you should breed if YOU want one, and then sell the rest to people on your waiting list.
> 
> Are you keeping any from either litter?


I would not breed if myself or someone from my family was not having one


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

theres no point in people being negitive on this post at the end of the day we should all help the op and support them. I understand peoples views but its the OP that will have to deal with what lies ahead atleast the puppies are looked after and as for the cross breed bit i thought that wasnt aloud on here. sorry it just anoys me when people are saying why breed when they do themselves that in turn adds to the problem of unwanted dogs.


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> sorry it just anoys me when people are saying why breed when they do themselves that in turn adds to the problem of unwanted dogs.


Think the only reason people are saying that to this poster is because this will be her 3rd litter this year,which even those of us who breed dont tend to do it that oftern,hence peoples views on it, thats jmo though


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The cross breds whippet x bedlington is technically a lurcher and I know people are crying out on the hunting sites for this type of lurcher for rabbiting. I would not cross my whippets as I think there are too many lurchers in rescue but I do know this particular cross is a well sort after type of lurcher. On whippet and lurcher sires there are often people after them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kristy said:


> Think the only reason people are saying that to this poster is because this will be her 3rd litter this year,which even those of us who breed dont tend to do it that oftern,hence peoples views on it, thats jmo though


i know many cat breeders who have that number of litters so why not dog people, some will breed on a bigger scale then others its there choice really aslong as the mother dosent suffer and puppies are found homes i dont see a problem. people may breed more then they say on here to avoid this kind of response


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The only thing I think is the OP says that the sire of both litters is the same dog and the KC whippets are show bred. I don't know many people who actually show their whippets that would allow their studs to be used on a cross bred bitch. I know I wouldn't allow my 2 stud dogs to mate an un registered bitch.


A question for the OP can I ask the breeding of the sire and the dam of these pups?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

im glad some ppl are supporting op ,i suppose its easy to pick on people when your behind a keyboard ,whippet lurchers are very popular pets or rabbit dogs


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

kristy said:


> Think the only reason people are saying that to this poster is because this will be her 3rd litter this year,which even those of us who breed dont tend to do it that oftern,hence peoples views on it, thats jmo though


The thing is it aint my 3rd litter this year my last litter was in dec'08 and we are in 09 now and before that was jan'02

And after these 2 litters i wont be breeding again for a few years if i breed breed breed then i would have mated lilly again thats the one who had a litter in dec'08 when she came in season 2 wks ago but i would not dream of doing that


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

wasnt meaning it to aim at you just trying to say that may be why people are questioning your idea to breed again, ive seen the pictures of your dogs and they all look great and so do last litter,cant wait to see pictures of these as both mums look lovely, do you have any pictures of the father/stud?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The only thing I think is the OP says that the sire of both litters is the same dog and the KC whippets are show bred. I don't know many people who actually show their whippets that would allow their studs to be used on a cross bred bitch. I know I wouldn't allow my 2 stud dogs to mate an un registered bitch.
> 
> A question for the OP can I ask the breeding of the sire and the dam of these pups?


Just wondered why you would not use your stud dog on un registered bitches?
I dont think he would be bother lol


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

Freyja said:


> The only thing I think is the OP says that the sire of both litters is the same dog and the KC whippets are show bred. I don't know many people who actually show their whippets that would allow their studs to be used on a cross bred bitch. I know I wouldn't allow my 2 stud dogs to mate an un registered bitch.
> 
> A question for the OP can I ask the breeding of the sire and the dam of these pups?


a friend crufts qualified dog recently sired a litter of lurchers and was proud when a pup went best puppy at a very big qualifier show


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Heres a pictures of the stud dog


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hes lovely........


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, yes lovely, you are going to have some lovely looking pups, with these pair as parents


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Just wondered why you would not use your stud dog on un registered bitches?
> I dont think he would be bother lol


Just me I wouldn't want him to be responsible for a litter of cross breds


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the boy is lovley love his eyes and face. I hope the pups are born healthy and get good homes please keep us updated


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hiya, Just wanted to say good luck! He's gorgeous! xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone that has come on my thread and wished me luck with my girls 

Many thanks


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> theres no point in people being negitive on this post at the end of the day we should all help the op and support them. I understand peoples views but its the OP that will have to deal with what lies ahead atleast the puppies are looked after and as for the cross breed bit i thought that wasnt aloud on here. sorry it just anoys me when people are saying why breed when they do themselves that in turn adds to the problem of unwanted dogs.


First of all sorry for quoating your post BUT imo I do not need to support breeding that I am totally against but hey ho thats my opinion and thats why will stay away from this thread. Also I do breed but I breed for myself first and foremost and also to try and improve my line There is a big difference and never had an unwanted dog yet


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You bitch is very well bred and has a good show pedigree. The stud you have used is definitely from working lines. Also black and brindle are both dominant colours so the chances are the pups will be black , blue or brindle. You say you have show homes for them all but are they experienced show homes dothey realise blacks and blues notoriously do not do well in the show ring. There are a few that have gone on to do well but they have to be exeptional quality to do anything much.

I'm not critising your choise of dog he looks lovely but I just wandered if you realise what colours you will get and how well those colours do in the ring. Of course the show ring that they may be on about could be the working wippet ring at lurcher shows and game fairs.

This is a testmating for the pups I should of had of Freyja this is an entirely showbred pedigree

http://thewhippetarchives.net/testmating.php?dam=20825&sire=38742


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi good luck with your pups keep us updated with loads of pics!!!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> You bitch is very well bred and has a good show pedigree. The stud you have used is definitely from working lines. Also black and brindle are both dominant colours so the chances are the pups will be black , blue or brindle. You say you have show homes for them all but are they experienced show homes dothey realise blacks and blues notoriously do not do well in the show ring. There are a few that have gone on to do well but they have to be exeptional quality to do anything much.
> 
> I'm not critising your choise of dog he looks lovely but I just wandered if you realise what colours you will get and how well those colours do in the ring. Of course the show ring that they may be on about could be the working wippet ring at lurcher shows and game fairs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the dam and sire I know that the stud is from working lines before i mated my bitch and i also know he has sired 5 litters and most of the pups have been black,blue,black and white and blue and white.I did not think i said all pups have show homes its only 2 that are going to show homes and them people have seen the breeding and know what colours the pups might be etc etc I did not bred her for the pups to been draged to shows as my bitch hated it when she was a puppy I just said she is show bred

I dont show my dogs so i aint in to all this showing hence why i did not mate her to a dog that has won shows

I mated her with this dog to hopefully get a white and blue dog/bitch for myself plus alot of people have been looking for a blue puppy

The stud dog mated a brindle bitch last year that had a little white on it and she went on to have 3 white and blue's 2 blue's 2 blacks 1 white and black and 1 white and blue/brindle,so fingers crossed for me


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

so your not breeding to help improve the breed in any way? just to get pretty colours which if i remember right you were selling the blues for more from last litter so looks like your reason for this mating was cash related?


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh my god why can you people not keep your opinions to yourself she only came on here to tell us about the fact that she is having pups which i feel is nice of her and i and others want to hear about it and support her cant you just go and spread your hate elsewhere the people watching this thread just want to know how they are all doing and that the pups are ok not listen to you moan about something wich is nothing to do with you.

sorry if a offend anyone but i would not come and speak like that to you on your thread.:cursing:

good luck with the pups cant wait to see how they all do they look like they are going to be lovely and you will have your hands full good job you have to experianced mums to help you


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

louisehall21 said:


> oh my god why can you people not keep your opinions to yourself she only came on here to tell us about the fact that she is having pups which i feel is nice of her and i and others want to hear about it and support her cant you just go and spread your hate elsewhere the people watching this thread just want to know how they are all doing and that the pups are ok not listen to you moan about something wich is nothing to do with you.
> 
> sorry if a offend anyone but i would not come and speak like that to you on your thread.:cursing:
> 
> good luck with the pups cant wait to see how they all do they look like they are going to be lovely and you will have your hands full good job you have to experianced mums to help you


This is a forum we all have different morals on breeding

I wish the op and mums and pups well all i was saying is i dont agree with her reasons for breeding!

I hope she finds good homes for them all just ive heard off so many pups are not selling due to the credit crunch:001_tt2:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

kristy said:


> so your not breeding to help improve the breed in any way? just to get pretty colours which if i remember right you were selling the blues for more from last litter so looks like your reason for this mating was cash related?


Nope i dont breed for cash HOW DARE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!

I did have the white and blue boy up for £50 more than the rest of my last litter but in the end he went for half the price i was asking for the pups as he went to a good home

I would like to ask everyone thats breeds (do your owners of your pups keep in touch and send you pictures and emails and meet up with you now and again 
I HAVE PROOF THAT I DO bet alot of you dont even see your pups once there in the new homes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you dont like what i am doing then stop writing on this thread please 
All i want is to show everyone my girls and there pups and if i need any support there are nice people to help me


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Nope i dont breed for cash HOW DARE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I did have the white and blue boy up for £50 more than the rest of my last litter but in the end he went for half the price i was asking for the pups as he went to a good home
> 
> ...


I can answer that yes i do and one is staying with me while they are on holiday and they can return the puppy or dog at any time.
I also vet check all homes and if i dont feel they are suitable that dont get a puppy!

lets try keep this thread nice all i was saying is i would never cross breed pups
I hope your lot have smooth deleveries and healthy pups


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

cav said:


> I can answer that yes i do and one is staying with me while they are on holiday and they can return the puppy or dog at any time.
> I also vet check all homes and if i dont feel they are suitable that dont get a puppy!
> 
> lets try keep this thread nice all i was saying is i would never cross breed pups
> I hope your lot have smooth deleveries and healthy pups


Same here i had connor stay with me when the owner went away he loved it in my house with all my girls

I also will take back any dog that i home at any age no matter what and i have stated this in my ad as well I also had alot of people that was wanting one of my pups from my last litter but alot of them was not suiable hence why i thought i would ask people on here because we are all dog lovers 

It would be so nice if this thread was kept nice for all the people that are looking forward to seeing my pups no matter what breed or colour the pups are


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

lovely looking dogs

I have no problems with cross breed dogs, cant see what the big deal cross breeds breeding to be honest only here is it seems a "problem"

good luck with both litters


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i think your dogs are lovely ... you seem a nice person to me  , i dont know that much about your breed but they look well looked after etc , please keep us posted on the outcome of these puppies .. how are the mums to be today??
julie xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

mypets said:


> I seriously wouldnt worry what other people write on here..iv just stated what i think in the "new thread, is it accepetable to breed for money" F**kin stupid...
> 
> At the end of the day its your choice whether they like it or not...so their telling us they dont sale their pups then? And if money wasnt important to them then why put them at a high price!!:cursing:
> 
> ...


From what i have seen people have only stated "Their views" witch they are more than entitled to do so! Im not even going to give my views as they will only set you off again 
But you are the only one i have seen trying to turn this into a slanging match!!! and moaning about others views

Hope all goes well with the dogs! I will walk from this thread!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kristy said:


> so your not breeding to help improve the breed in any way? just to get pretty colours which if i remember right you were selling the blues for more from last litter so looks like your reason for this mating was cash related?


i think your views are alittle harsh. people dont always buy dogs for show like me i got blaze as a pet i had the choice to have him kc reg but chose not to so was his breeder in it for cash? i dont think so they did a fab job in rearing the litter. i think its upto the op wich dog they choose to mate with there kc reg bitch it dosent mean they dont want to better the breed winning in the show ring isnt the be all and end all. as for price for colour it happens if the people pay then they want it.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

If you read it all someone has stated that she is selling for money and she has wrote "HOW DARE YOU"..if i was starting a slanging match i would have said horrible this to this person and not just one reply.. Like i said in the other thread people can have their opinions of course, (hence that was my view)..

Alot of people have had a go because they are crossing breeds...so im hardley starting a slanging match am i...youv just stated in your reply "im not going to give my views other wise that will start people off again", so they have started on this person then! for you to say AGAIN!

Im sticking up for the other person as its not fair for people to judge when they dont know them...thankyou very much!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I wasnt going to reply but i am just going to clear up when i said "Will start you off again" I was meaning you moaning about peoples views on this thread! so no i am not saying others have started 

People judge on what they are told and most dont agree with what has been told on this thread!!! Like you said you know nothing about dog breeding!! 

Bye!!!!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I wasnt going to reply but i am just going to clear up when i said "Will start you off again" I was meaning you moaning about peoples views on this thread! so no i am not saying others have started
> 
> People judge on what they are told and most dont agree with what has been told on this thread!!! Like you said you know nothing about dog breeding!!
> 
> Bye!!!!!


no way!! ....bless!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> From what i have seen people have only stated "Their views" witch they are more than entitled to do so! Im not even going to give my views as they will only set you off again
> But you are the only one i have seen trying to turn this into a slanging match!!! and moaning about others views
> 
> Hope all goes well with the dogs! I will walk from this thread!


Im sorry but i have seen and gone through other threads and them people were not picked on like i am

I dont want to cause a slanging match i only came on here to tell and and show people my girls If people do not like what i am doing then why post on my thread and keep they commets to themselves


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Im sorry but i have seen and gone through other threads and them people were not picked on like i am
> 
> I dont want to cause a slanging match i only came on here to tell and and show people my girls If people do not like what i am doing then why post on my thread and keep they commets to themselves


way of the world im afraid ...try posting another thread for us that are interested to follow instead? ,perhaps that might work cos this one will die down then 
julie x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

exactley...your right hun...they shouldnt be allowed to talk to you like that...never mind, just dont responed to them and give them the satisfaction..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Im sorry but i have seen and gone through other threads and them people were not picked on like i am
> 
> I dont want to cause a slanging match i only came on here to tell and and show people my girls If people do not like what i am doing then why post on my thread and keep they commets to themselves


its nice you have shared your news with us, i hope you will stay around and let us know how you and your girls get on, we all love animals on this forum and thats all that should be important end of the day the puppies have been concived now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you aware you can report nasty comments? the mods will look at it all


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

It makes me wonder if these people that like to judge before knowing the facts are no differnet from anyone else

I know who cant keep the statements to themselves i got told even before i started this thread and when i told my friends from a differnent website i was coming to pop over to this website they said to me 'I would not bother you know what them lot are like' but the thing is there is more nice people on here then people that cant keep they statements to themsleves

So i might start a new thread so the people that want to see my pups can and the people that dont like what i am doing can stay away

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> It makes me wonder if these people that like to judge before knowing the facts are no differnet from anyone else
> 
> I know who cant keep the statements to themselves i got told even before i started this thread and when i told my friends from a differnent website i was coming to pop over to this website they said to me 'I would not bother you know what them lot are like' but the thing is there is more nice people on here then people that cant keep they statements to themsleves
> 
> ...


well said x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> It makes me wonder if these people that like to judge before knowing the facts are no differnet from anyone else
> 
> I know who cant keep the statements to themselves i got told even before i started this thread and when i told my friends from a differnent website i was coming to pop over to this website they said to me 'I would not bother you know what them lot are like' but the thing is there is more nice people on here then people that cant keep they statements to themsleves
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in your mums and pups so i would certainly follow another thread 
julie x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont think that'll happen its best just ignore the comments that are hurtful


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> last time i was on here i got picked on but i thought i would come back and have another go as i think its a good website


I stated this at the start of my thread so why am i still getting picked on

Anyway for everyone that wants to follow my girls

The girls are on day 62 2day and have been very sleeply allday temp this morning for both was 37.7 and there both had some breaskfast


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I stated this at the start of my thread so why am i still getting picked on


I know you did...dont worry about them...They prob wouldnt say it to ya face...just start a new thread, and maybe ask to get this one locked..


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I would say it to faces as i feel very strongly about breeding...I said i would leave this thread i did i just keep checking back and you are all still going on about the people with different views we dropped it now you drop it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Best of luck!! i look forward to following this thread!! i love babies of all kinds lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I would say it to faces as i feel very strongly about breeding...I said i would leave this thread i did i just keep checking back and you are all still going on about the people with different views we dropped it now you drop it!!!!!!!!!!!


:001_tt2:bless ya:001_tt2:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I stated this at the start of my thread so why am i still getting picked on
> 
> Anyway for everyone that wants to follow my girls
> 
> The girls are on day 62 2day and have been very sleeply allday temp this morning for both was 37.7 and there both had some breaskfast


yes im interested...i think the pictures are lovely...and the stud is gorgeous..good luck with everything...cant wait to see puppy pics..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Due to the over posting on the subject of the so called 'Designer Dogs', cross breeds, mongrels whatever you wish to call them on the forum, The Moderators have felt that its time to put an end to these threads, which are not only repetitive, and go nowhere, but are upsetting the members that are owners of these dogs.

We know that there are pros and cons to owning a dog such as these, as it is with any dog whether pedigree or otherwise.

We ask all our members to refrain from starting any more threads on this subject as it is only causing upset and arguments, and in some cases members withdrawing there membership from the forum. Something i think you would agree, none of us want.


If you feel inclined to abuse this new rule, you will be given a warning and an Infraction, continued abuse with result with a permanent ban.

This also includes the threads about backyard breeders in both cats and dogs, we all know they are out there and that some of us at sometime have been there, done it, got the t-shirt - but this is where it all stops all dogs are dogs and all cats are cats.

We don't mind people talking about their pets or what cross they are but don't go anywhere towards knocking the cross etc. No longer allowed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Due to the over posting on the subject of the so called 'Designer Dogs', cross breeds, mongrels whatever you wish to call them on the forum, The Moderators have felt that its time to put an end to these threads, which are not only repetitive, and go nowhere, but are upsetting the members that are owners of these dogs.
> 
> We know that there are pros and cons to owning a dog such as these, as it is with any dog whether pedigree or otherwise.
> 
> ...


Would just like to say i have only just found this rule and i will take note of it


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Would just like to say i have only just found this rule and i will take note of it


If u feel in any way unfairly treated on here by anyone dont hesistate to contact the mods about it....they are fabulous!

I for one look foward to see ur pups and i hope ur girls will have an easy birth 

Ur dogs are lovely btw :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

In answer to a couple of your questions No on Freyja's puppy thread no one sarted anything BUT i did get a PM of a newby who at the time and still hasn't posted accussing me of breeding for money why?

Because I stated in my thread that I was breeding the litter at the request of the stud dogs owner who also happens to be the breeder of Freyja. I also stated that I would not keep a pup unless she had 4 pups as 2 were going to the stud owner and 1 I had promised to some one. So as not to let people down I said I would only keep a pup if the bitch had 4 or more pups.

I also keep in contact with my pups I have just been to a companion show were 3 dogs that I bred were being shown.1 belongs to the mortgages advisor at my bank 3 belong to a young couple who live a couple of miles away who we called round to see a few das ago. 1 emails me at least once a day. Do I need to go on. Oh forgot my mum owns 1 my friend did own one but he was stolen I have 3 that I bred here still living with me. 2 others live nearby and came to stay with us over christmas.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I never come on to the breeding section, but thought I would venture on to it.

Just want to say, well done to everybody who is still breeding. We have such a shortage of dogs, having been to Battersea Dogs home recently, I was over joyed to see how happy all these dogs are in kennels. They seem to love spending day after day, week after week in kennels, with little hope of being re-homed. Because lets's face it, if a person has a choice between a cute puppy and a rescue dog, most are going to choose the pup. 

However, that seems to be fine for all the breeders.

So from myself, my rescue dogs and all the dogs sitting in a cage desperately wanting a new home..... 

Thank you.

To the OP....... 2 litters.....you are to be thanked twice over!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I never come on to the breeding section, but thought I would venture on to it.
> 
> Just want to say, well done to everybody who is still breeding. We have such a shortage of dogs, having been to Battersea Dogs home recently, I was over joyed to see how happy all these dogs are in kennels. They seem to love spending day after day, week after week in kennels, with little hope of being re-homed. Because lets's face it, if a person has a choice between a cute puppy and a rescue dog, most are going to choose the pup.
> 
> ...


 Well i think if your gonna say that here then you need to post that on every thread about breeding! why single one person out?? :001_tt2:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I never come on to the breeding section, but thought I would venture on to it.
> 
> Just want to say, well done to everybody who is still breeding. We have such a shortage of dogs, having been to Battersea Dogs home recently, I was over joyed to see how happy all these dogs are in kennels. They seem to love spending day after day, week after week in kennels, with little hope of being re-homed. Because lets's face it, if a person has a choice between a cute puppy and a rescue dog, most are going to choose the pup.
> 
> ...


Theres are lots of threads on here of litters so hope your posting that on theres:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Well i think if your gonna say that here then you need to post that on every thread about breeding! why single one person out?? :001_tt2:


YEH they are lots of them take your pick and i aint the only person who has had 2 litters at the same time


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I never come on to the breeding section, but thought I would venture on to it.
> 
> Just want to say, well done to everybody who is still breeding. We have such a shortage of dogs, having been to Battersea Dogs home recently, I was over joyed to see how happy all these dogs are in kennels. They seem to love spending day after day, week after week in kennels, with little hope of being re-homed. Because lets's face it, if a person has a choice between a cute puppy and a rescue dog, most are going to choose the pup.
> 
> ...


That's a bit strong isn't it and a very sweeping statement!
Rescue dogs are not for everyone,especiallly those with young children.

I agree there is a rescue crisis,but it's not the good ethical breeders that add to it,you need to get on the case of your typical BYB and PF's!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

It does actually say, thank you to every one who is still breeding. I have only doubley thanked the OP because she is having 2 litters.

To be honest, I never venture on here and I prob won't again. It doesn't hurt these breeders to be reminded every now again, that they are contributing towards our rescue centre crisis. Maybe not always directly, but indirectly.

We are all entitled to our views and I have not been rude, just sarcastic!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> That's a bit strong isn't it and a very sweeping statement!
> Rescue dogs are not for everyone,especiallly those with young children.
> 
> I agree there is a rescue crisis,but it's not the good ethical breeders that add to it,you need to get on the case of your typical BYB and PF's!


Not in my opinion is it to strong. I agree that rescue's are not always great for people with young kids, but there are also loads of new born pups in the rescue centres.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> YEH they are lots of them take your pick and i aint the only person who has had 2 litters at the same time


That's ok then, if you're not the only person. Maybe everybody should do it, that would make it ok. hmy:

This is not a personnal attack on the OP, it is aimed at all breeders.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Theres are lots of threads on here of litters so hope your posting that on theres:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::


I work full time and manage 3-4 rescue dogs, don't have much time to respond to all the breeding posts!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope all goes well with your pups ,can i ask how many bitches do you own and how often do you breed from them?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck with the puppies
However i wouldn't let the bitches be together when they have their pups, dogs don't raise pups together. Even though they love eachother loads now, they can become very hostile when they have puppies. All my bitches love eachother, however my dog Tessa whos pups are now 4 weeks barks and growls everytime one of our dogs walks past. 
Update us and share lots of pictures your dogs are beautiful, i love whippets 
By the way my comment was not meant in a mean way, just to give you some advice


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> I work full time and manage 3-4 rescue dogs, don't have much time to respond to all the breeding posts!


then u should have made up ur own thread about this and not single out one person...very unfair and not right to single out only one person hmy:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I wonder how many people breed and dont post on here people only post on here because they might want help in one way one or another 

I have told the truth the whole way though my thread but they is alot of people that wont post because of people judging them

So because i post i get picked on THANKS ALOT 

Do you know how hard it is to find a whippet or a whippet x that will live with cats that is not a pup !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you do please tell me so i can tell 3 of my people that is wanting a pup that they is places where they can get this breed from as one as been waiting over a year and has know giving up and is getting a pup who will be great with cats as my dogs live with them 

A pup from my last litter is living with 6 cats and 2 dogs and he is as good as gold


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Not in my opinion is it to strong. I agree that rescue's are not always great for people with young kids, but there are also loads of new born pups in the rescue centres.


Our first dog was a rescue,so later on we opted for a second one,you know what,he very badly mauled my son.So for us we shall not own another rescue whilst our children are at home.
There are a few pups that go into rescue a few are born there,but there are not loads of them.
Rescue's also have terrific blanket policies in place which do prevent people taking on a dog,so can you blame those people for going to a breeder ?
So maybe you should look at the bigger picture rather than blaming breeders for those dogs that are going through the rescue procedure.
Very rarely do dogs from good ethical breeders end up in rescue and if they do they will go and collect the dog.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hope all goes well with your pups ,can i ask how many bitches do you own and how often do you breed from them?


I have 5 bitches please vist my ablum for pictures of my girls

I had a litter in jan 02
dec 08 
And my 2 girls now


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I work full time and manage 3-4 rescue dogs, don't have much time to respond to all the breeding posts!


I work full time with dogs and cats and i have 5 dogs myself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> I wonder how many people breed and dont post on here people only post on here because they might want help in one way one or another
> 
> I have told the truth the whole way though my thread but they is alot of people that wont post because of people judging them
> 
> ...


As far as I know JR whippet rescue will cat test any they have in. My whippets are cat safe and several that I have bred I know live with cats.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Good luck with the puppies
> However i wouldn't let the bitches be together when they have their pups, dogs don't raise pups together. Even though they love eachother loads now, they can become very hostile when they have puppies. All my bitches love eachother, however my dog Tessa whos pups are now 4 weeks barks and growls everytime one of our dogs walks past.
> Update us and share lots of pictures your dogs are beautiful, i love whippets
> By the way my comment was not meant in a mean way, just to give you some advice


Dont worry i did not take it the wrong way i fully understand


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Natik said:


> then u should have made up ur own thread about this and not single out one person...very unfair and not right to single out only one person hmy:


My comment quite clearly thanked ALL the breeders, I just happened to comment on this thread. :wink5:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I started reading this thread and got a bit fed up after reading page after page of insults being slung.

There are many, many breeders out there who have more than one litter on the ground at the same time (and these are KC accredited breeders, why are these breeders not targeted?)

I'd say, there is nothing unusual about someone having two litters on the ground of more or less the same breed (what about those that have all different breeds and bang out litter after litter, year after year?)

Anyway, OP your dogs are lovely and I have a soft spot for (Bedlington/Whippets) my Hubby a Lurcher man so I'd better not let him see this thread  good luck with your litters


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> I
> I have told the truth the whole way though my thread but they is alot of people that wont post because of people judging them
> 
> So because i post i get picked on THANKS ALOT


Grow up, this isn't the school play ground!

I am as entitled to my opinion as is everybody else. This is not personnal, just a bit of food for thought. :wink5:

If you are quite happy to keep breeding, in the current rescue crisis, then you go ahead. But don't expect to come on to a forum and not be challenged about it!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> My comment quite clearly thanked ALL the breeders, I just happened to comment on this thread. :wink5:


Maybe its best to open up a Thank u thread so ALL breeders get a chance to read it  maybe some arent interested in this thread and will miss out on it


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Our first dog was a rescue,so later on we opted for a second one,you know what,he very badly mauled my son.So for us we shall not own another rescue whilst our children are at home.
> There are a few pups that go into rescue a few are born there,but there are not loads of them.
> Rescue's also have terrific blanket policies in place which do prevent people taking on a dog,so can you blame those people for going to a breeder ?
> So maybe you should look at the bigger picture rather than blaming breeders for those dogs that are going through the rescue procedure.
> Very rarely do dogs from good ethical breeders end up in rescue and if they do they will go and collect the dog.


As I've already said, I understand that about people who have young children.

The rescue centres have these policies in place because they have experience on "how long a dog should be left for" etc.

Great, so the person who does not have the neccessary requirements for a dog, can go to a breeder and get a dog? Doesn't make much sense????


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Natik said:


> Maybe its best to open up a Thank u thread so ALL breeders get a chance to read it  maybe some arent interested in this thread and will miss out on it


If I genuinely believed that people would listen and do something about it, then I would. Bottom line is it is money. Bo*****s that it is about keeping the line going. Maybe a few breeders think like this, but not many!

I like the idea for entertainment value though!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I started reading this thread and got a bit fed up after reading page after page of insults being slung.
> 
> There are many, many breeders out there who have more than one litter on the ground at the same time (and these are KC accredited breeders, why are these breeders not targeted?)
> 
> ...


 many KC accredited breeders are unethical & i would never defend these people just because they register puppies with the KC or are part of that scheme...infact i know some very unscrupulous breeders within it.

& as for breeders who produce loads of puppies:nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Have got better luck this time these 2 litters were planned so only have 3 pups of sophie's to find homes for and 3 of treacle's as well
> 
> Have attached pictures of the girls with 4 days to go





nat1979 said:


> I would like to explain why
> As last time i was on here i got picked on but i thought i would come back and have another go as i think its a good website
> 
> I only mated both bitches as i had people wanting both breed of dogs
> Alot of people cant afford £400-£500 for a kc reg whippet pup but can afford £250 for a whippet x and i have so many people wanting one of my whippet x bedlington pups but she is having 6 so alot of people did not get the chance to have one,My kc reg whippet is show bred and most of her pups are going to show homes.


sorry but witch is the truth then?? you said you had told the truth through out this thread! but one minute you say you have homes for all and had to let people down as she was only having 6...Then you said you have to find homes for 3...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I will get this thread closed as so many people have made it into something else

My girls are due 2morrow and i want people that want to see my pups to view it not every tom dick and harry that aint wanting to see my pups


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> sorry but witch is the truth then?? you said you had told the truth through out this thread! but one minute you say you have homes for all and had to let people down as she was only having 6...Then you said you have to find homes for 3...


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> As I've already said, I understand that about people who have young children.
> 
> The rescue centres have these policies in place because they have experience on "how long a dog should be left for" etc.
> 
> Great, so the person who does not have the neccessary requirements for a dog, can go to a breeder and get a dog? Doesn't make much sense????


Exactly,
No common sense doesn't prevail with some rescue's does it,for example they won't home to families with children under seven etc,so off they go to a breeder.
They expect the established dogs at the property to be neutered,even if the adopted dog is of the same sex and you really wonder why people turn and go to a breeder ?

I have homed a puppy to people who have been refused a rescue dog,the dog was looked after properly,I got regular updates etc,I couldn't have wished for a better home,a rescue could have had this pups place but they just would not bend on the rules and look at their circumstances.
Shame but that's life!

How many times do newbies come on this forum and others saying they have been refused a rescue on completely stupid rules ?
Until they start to be a little more flexible and look at individuals rather than blanket policies then of course folks will go off and find a breeder and not necessarily a good one,so are rescues indirectly adding to the rescue crisis ???


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> sorry but witch is the truth then?? you said you had told the truth through out this thread! but one minute you say you have homes for all and had to let people down as she was only having 6...Then you said you have to find homes for 3...


I have had changes in the pups since i posted that 
I could and would explain but i want this thread closed so there is no point


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

mypets said:


> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


You need to grow up abit me thinks!! ut:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww she couldnt take that someone stood up for her, so she gave me a red rep LMFAO..your soooo sad...do you really think i am bothered by a colour square...my god!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I have had changes in the pups since i posted that
> I could and would explain but i want this thread closed so there is no point


That much changed in 3 hours!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

mypets said:


> aww she couldnt take that someone stood up for her, so she gave me a red rep LMFAO..your soooo sad...do you really think i am bothered by a colour square...my god!!!!!:001_tt2:


Nope dont think your bothered!!! But made me feel better :001_tt2:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> That much changed in 3 hours!!!


Yes i have just had a phone call from one of the owners from my last litter and he has to come back as he is getting picked on by her other dogs so he is going to one of them homes hopefully

Another has pulled out as they went to look at a litter 2day and got one that was cheaper

And the 3rd did not give me a reason

But i really did not need to tell you all that but i have


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

good for you, just shows what things make you happy, a red square, you have issues...:001_tt2:


----------

